# Bachmann 0-4-0 side tank porter product 82596



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Guysoes anyone know what is the axle to axle spacing of the Bachmann 0-4-0 side tank porter product 82596 ?I may want to use the drive for a locomotive project.Thank you,Norman


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

I get 2 11/16 inches.


----------

